# Drug testing in Prison service



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Do they test staff for drugs in the prison service??

Not a screw but Maintenance Person, idiot at gym needs to know, I've told him deffo although I don't really know:rolleyes:


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

They would be two very different tests anyway, I can guarentee they will do a seven or ten panel test for rec drugs but to pay for a test on hormone levels is a little far fetched.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Do they test staff for drugs in the prison service??
> 
> Not a screw but Maintenance Person, *idiot at gym needs to know*, I've told him deffo although I don't really know:rolleyes:


makes a change from the old 'mate of mine' :whistling:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

do u mean test for drugs as check u out in case u bring them in to give to prisoners


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> Do they test staff for drugs in the prison service??
> 
> Not a screw but Maintenance Person, idiot at gym needs to know, I've told him deffo although I don't really know:rolleyes:


I had a distant associate  who was at a D-cat (open prison). They don't have a test for steroids. The **** test they have only checks for Cocaine, Heroin, Weed etc.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

i'm a prison officer,they don't test for steroids,you just have to do a urine test for other drugs


----------



## fedor (Sep 25, 2007)

What a load of sh!t the prison service dont test any staff for any drugs . Are you really a prison officer cause if you are then maybe you should talk to your p.o.a rep


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

fedor said:


> What a load of sh!t the prison service dont test any staff for any drugs . Are you really a prison officer cause if you are then maybe you should talk to your p.o.a rep


Hey, fantastic first post, you should be very popular:thumb: :thumb:

Thanks guys, lol at miles:cursing: :cursing:  

No it was a bit of a p1ss take really, I wanted to raise his blood pressure a bit, honest:laugh:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

they definately check lunch boxs for cake with nail files in


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Do they test staff for drugs in the prison service??
> 
> Not a screw but Maintenance Person, idiot at gym needs to know, I've told him deffo although I don't really know:rolleyes:


No.

But they have just started testing cons for Roids in a few.

Besides even for rec drugs it would be impossible.

About 200 drugs are banned they could not afford that type of testing.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

At work they tested us for drugs and drink once.

My mate was ****ed up and had been smoking Cannabis all night.

I had about 22 pints of cider the day before and had been on coke, and E.

I was on Deca and Sus at the time and I took Ephedrine before work.

Results - All clear.

It's all a load of ****e.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

englishman78 said:


> *I had about 22 pints of cider the day before and had been on coke, and E.*
> 
> *
> I was on Deca and Sus at the time and I took Ephedrine before work.*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Is that a joke:confused1: To short a story for Dr Swole mate:laugh:


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Couple of guys train at my gym are HM Prison Officers (not Private Company) one joined about 5 years ago and one last year and neither of them have ever been tested for any drug.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

fedor said:


> What a load of sh!t the prison service dont test any staff for any drugs . Are you really a prison officer cause if you are then maybe you should talk to your p.o.a rep


I think thats the most constructive post ive ever read. Thanks.......


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ive worked in a prison and no they dont test for gear- all the srews are geared up and most of the inmates- the gyms are awesome in there an all-reminds me, i was being escorted through the gym whilst the inmates were training my guard stopped abruptly and i walked into him.... my god the place erupted in laughter like it was the funniest thing that ever happened.. whatever floats you boat i suppose i just went red and scuttled away


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Is that a joke:confused1: To short a story for Dr Swole mate:laugh:


Used to be my average Sunday night.


----------



## fedor (Sep 25, 2007)

LeanShredded said:


> I think thats the most constructive post ive ever read. Thanks.......


 Yeah maybe not but truthfull and to the point


----------



## fedor (Sep 25, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Hey, fantastic first post, you should be very popular:thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Just correcting a bit of misinformation in your post mate.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

fedor said:


> What a load of sh!t the prison service dont test any staff for any drugs . Are you really a prison officer cause if you are then maybe you should talk to your p.o.a rep


 on entrant to join up you do,i had to do one and so did many others,why would i want to see my rep,you baffle me:confused1:,you're either a officer yourself or an ex-con


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

I was a prison officer for over 5 years in a cat A, then cat B prison. Also worked in private sector with the worst jeuveniles in the country as a PEI for several years...

In all my time in these roles, random testing was introduced...In line with Police and Army etc..I was never tested. The testing was the same as given to the cons(inmates). just looking for opiates and amphatamines and cannabis. Steroid testing and effadrine isnt in the running..


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes, and all the cons were on Oxy's, Anaps, Decca...Found empty bottles etc etc on many a cell spin. I used my discretion, if it was Crack or crystal meth i would have come down hard..


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

not all prisons are testing the staff as yet but it is coming, my prison tested but not for anything other than recreational drugs..everyone got a random test including the cleaners. need to check with individual prison.

testing for aas is a specialist test and its too expensive to test for. remember....its not illegal to use aas so even if they did test for it...nothing they can do about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Do they test staff for drugs in the prison service??
> 
> Not a screw but Maintenance Person, idiot at gym needs to know, I've told him deffo although I don't really know:rolleyes:


At the jail I work in they test everyone randomly for rec drugs. I have been tested twice since working there. They do not test for aas however and I don't believe they will.

(I just realised this might not help you Tel3563 as you are probably looking for local stories.....)


----------



## fedor (Sep 25, 2007)

vaux275 said:


> on entrant to join up you do,i had to do one and so did many others,why would i want to see my rep,you baffle me:confused1:,you're either a officer yourself or an ex-con


 Yeah I am an officer any have been for over ten years in diffrent establishments and have never heard of staff being tested. I said to see your rep because any drug testing program for staff would have to go though the n.e.c . Slightly off topic how do you feel about the latest proposals for w.f.m what is the general feeling in your establishment . Or any other officers in here feel free to comment.


----------



## fedor (Sep 25, 2007)

Obviously I cant talk for prisons in scotland or the usa though


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

fedor said:


> Yeah I am an officer any have been for over ten years in diffrent establishments and have never heard of staff being tested. I said to see your rep because any drug testing program for staff would have to go though the n.e.c . Slightly off topic how do you feel about the latest proposals for w.f.m what is the general feeling in your establishment . Or any other officers in here feel free to comment.


WFM is a straight rejection,no need for a poll,just simple no.it will be brought in no matter what though.i think it might be the last straw for the dinosaurs that work part time, they'll retire.


----------



## fedor (Sep 25, 2007)

vaux275 said:


> WFM is a straight rejection,no need for a poll,just simple no.it will be brought in no matter what though.i think it might be the last straw for the dinosaurs that work part time, they'll retire.


 I agree but it wouldnt suprise me if it got voted in alot of staff think the same that it is going to get brought in anyway so they might as well take the money.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

ye maybe,but the moneys not worth dancing about though is it bud??


----------

